# licenses and spiders/



## ribena1989 (Jun 18, 2011)

do you need a license to own a tarantula? and is there any particular type?

im really like the pink zebra beauty or a chille rose.

please help ^^


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

hi no you dont need a licence to own a spider but not sure if you need one to breed and sell on them. Chille rose is generally a good starter spider although some can be not that friendly. What draws you to spiders.? I would suggest getting a book from amazon and reading up on some of the breeds.And there requirements and see if any catch your eye. There are a few but some dont make good pets. If you are after a more hands on pet and like reptiles have you thought of a leopard gecko they can become very tame and have a character.Still need speacail care but are fairly easy to keep once you have heat set up and food sorted. do as much research as poss with spiders its the sheadding, and moisture etc to consider etc. goodluck.


----------



## ribena1989 (Jun 18, 2011)

sullivan said:


> hi no you dont need a licence to own a spider but not sure if you need one to breed and sell on them. Chille rose is generally a good starter spider although some can be not that friendly. What draws you to spiders.? I would suggest getting a book from amazon and reading up on some of the breeds.And there requirements and see if any catch your eye. There are a few but some dont make good pets. If you are after a more hands on pet and like reptiles have you thought of a leopard gecko they can become very tame and have a character.Still need speacail care but are fairly easy to keep once you have heat set up and food sorted. do as much research as poss with spiders its the sheadding, and moisture etc to consider etc. goodluck.


i think they're very pretty and love the way they move and hunt, i think its fascinating 

im going on amazon to look for a book now  thankyou v much xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats what drew me to my leopard gecko they stalk there prey like a cat and even the end of her tail use to go. I use to find it amusing. Im sure there be a spider for you. And you could go visit a few repile places to go look at some ask as many ques as poss.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you thought about a pink toe? 

They're webbers, not burrowers so you get to see them more! (Think the zebra is a burrower - may be wrong, Jamie would be able to better advise) 

Em
xx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I have kept tarantulas for years and would be happy to answer any questions you have. You do not need a licence to own one, so pick one you like and go for it  The 2 species you mentioned are ideal starter species, as with any Brachypelma species...

Brachypelma smithi - Mexican Red Knee
Brachypelma vagans - Mexican Red Rump
Brachypelma klassi - Mexican Pink
Brachypelma verdezi - Mexican Rose Grey
Brachypelma baumgarteni - Mexican Orange Beauty
Brachypelma emilia - Mexican Redleg
Brachypelma albiceps - Curly Hair 

If you wanna go a bit more adventurous, then you can get a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle Blue) they are my ideal starter species as you get everything you want out of a tarantula. They have a decent growth rate, ravenous feeders, make very intricate webs and they are absolutely stunning for spiderling to adult. Google the name and you will see for yourself  They can be a little skittish sometimes, but are not an aggressive species.


----------

